# Ice Fishing For Steelhead ??



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Does anyone here Ice fish for steelies ?? I have Ice fished for them only a 
few times thru the Ice in Pa , but I want to fish for them thru the Ice alot more this year , Anyone on here want to hook up and give it a shot this year ? Most of my buddies are "Not" into Ice fishing , I have a two man shanty and heater ..let me know 
Fish On


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Where do you plan on fishing for them through the ice?


----------



## RONK (Apr 13, 2004)

They catch steelhead through the ice down at Edgewater. I've seen several caught, although I've never pulled one in. Instead of standard ice fishing rod they use a spinning rod, & when they hook one they shove the rod tip down the hole to allow the fish to run without fraying the line on the ice.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

they fish the vermillion river and i assume other rivers too, near the lake wher the water moves slow


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

I've never ice fished before and really know nothing about it but am always up for something new. Give me a shout if you ever want someone to tag along.

ddd


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I've been trying to talk a few of my ice fishing buddies into it (I don't really ice fish) but they're afraid of the moving water.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Archman,
I think the fact that the guys who ice fish regularly are afraid of moving water should make you stop and think twice about it. I think you can fish for them on areas that don't have moving water.

Joel


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Whaler said:


> Where do you plan on fishing for them through the ice?


geneva marina ....conneaut harbor and I am sure I caould come up with a few more spots


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

ddd said:


> I've never ice fished before and really know nothing about it but am always up for something new. Give me a shout if you ever want someone to tag along.
> 
> ddd


ddd
will do ...private message me your phone # and I will call you whan I go 
Fish On


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

archman said:


> I've been trying to talk a few of my ice fishing buddies into it (I don't really ice fish) but they're afraid of the moving water.


I don't fish in the creeks or rivers over moving water ...I usally just fish at the mouths of the creeks inside the breakwalls ...it's a blast , 4 pound test and a ice fishing rod ...WHAT A BLAST !!!!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I know a good spot that's really slow moving water. I see guys ice fishing all the time about 1/4 mile away in similar water. I know it's probably not the safest thing, but there's a lot of fish there. I figured I could just tie myself to a tree


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

count me in!!!! some call me an ice fishing nut!!!! hehe...

flash---------------------------------out


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Ben, you know exactly where we'll be making the holes.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll stick with Walleyes through the ice. If I'm going to fish out in the cold I want to catch something that tastes good.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

use typical stuff, jig/maggot, flashy jigging spoons such as a northland buckshot or non-shot spoon, or even jigging rapalas, etc. seems like they like to eat smelt. if the smelt are in, they will even swim right up into the ice hole. a lot of times guys think theyre getting light bites, its because of the thousands and thousands of shad that sometimes come in, but you need a camera to tell for sure.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> use typical stuff, jig/maggot, flashy jigging spoons such as a northland buckshot or non-shot spoon, or even jigging rapalas, etc. seems like they like to eat smelt. if the smelt are in, they will even swim right up into the ice hole. a lot of times guys think theyre getting light bites, its because of the thousands and thousands of shad that sometimes come in, but you need a camera to tell for sure.


Thats what I'm talking about !!!!!!! FISH ON !!!!!!
Can't wait


----------

